# Wenn sie am Meer saß/Als sie am Meer saß



## dimhollow

*Hello!
Reading a German textbook I found the the following exampe sentence,
demonstrating usage of the conjunction "wenn":
"Wenn sie am Meer saß und Zeitung las, fühlte sie sich wie im Paradies."
Oddily enough, it occured to me that actually "als" would be my first choice
to convey this temporal function; I could also use "während".
Am I wrong on this? Or is it more usual for a German speaker to just say: "
"**ALS **sie am Meer saß und Zeitung las, fühlte sie sich wie im Paradies."*

Thanks
Dimhollow.


----------



## Kajjo

dimhollow said:


> "Wenn sie am Meer saß und Zeitung las, fühlte sie sich wie im Paradies."


This connotates with "when ever she sat...". like "(Immer) wenn sie am Meer saß". It gives a connection between several occurences of sitting at the ocean and her reaction to feel well.



dimhollow said:


> *"**ALS **sie am Meer saß und Zeitung las, fühlte sie sich wie im Paradies."*


This sentence has a different meaning. It implies only a single instance: In that moment, sitting near the ocean, she felt...." 

Thus, the two suggested sentences apply to different statements and meanings.


----------



## dimhollow

Kajjo said:


> This connotates with "when ever she sat...". like "(Immer) wenn sie am Meer saß". It gives a connection between several occurences of sitting at the ocean and her reaction to feel well.
> 
> 
> This sentence has a different meaning. It implies only a single instance: In that moment, sitting near the ocean, she felt...."
> 
> Thus, the two suggested sentences apply to different statements and meanings.



So it's actually necessarily a conditional statement? I see now, thank you very much, Kajjo!


----------



## JClaudeK

dimhollow said:


> So it's actually necessarily a conditional statement?


What do you mean? There's no "conditional statement" in this sentence.

*"Immer wenn *sie am Meer saß/ sitzt und Zeitung las/ liest, fühlte/ fühlt sie sich wie im Paradies." - it happened/ happens *every time when* ....
vs
Sie fühlte sich wie im Paradies, *als* sie (e.g.)* gestern* am Meer saß und Zeitung las. - it happend *once*/ this day



Edit
See here:
The Difference Between wenn And als | The German Adventure


----------



## διαφορετικός

JClaudeK said:


> There's no "conditional statement" in this sentence.


Well, this is not entirely clear.


dimhollow said:


> "Wenn sie am Meer saß und Zeitung las, fühlte sie sich wie im Paradies."


In the present tense, we would express the sentence as follows:
"Wenn sie am Meer sitzt und Zeitung liest, fühlt sie sich wie im Paradies."
Readers of this sentence don't necessarily know whether "wenn" is meant conditionally (like "if") or temporally (like "when(ever)").
The same applies to the following sentence:
"Wenn x grösser als 5 ist, ist x auch grösser als 4."


----------



## JClaudeK

διαφορετικός said:


> Well, this is not entirely clear.
> In the present tense, we would express the sentence as follows:


Yes, but the OP-sentences being in the past tense, there's no doubt:_ no "conditional statement"._

A "conditional statement" in the past would be: _"Wenn sie gerade am Meer *säße* und Zeitung *läse*, *würde* sie sich wie im Paradies *fühlen*."_


----------



## Maformatiker

In past tense, the "wenn" really conveys the repetitive aspect.

"Wenn sie abends nach Hause kam, schaute sie als erstes in ihren Briefkasten" - Always when she came home,...
"Als sie abends nach Hause kam, schaute sie als erstes in ihren Briefkasten" - When she came home this particular evening,...
"Falls sie abends nach Hause kam, schaute sie als erstes in ihren Briefkasten" - She often stays elsewhere over night, but in case she came home, ...


----------



## Maformatiker

JClaudeK said:


> A "conditional statement" in the past would be: _"Wenn sie gerade am Meer *säße* und Zeitung *läse*, *würde* sie sich wie im Paradies *fühlen*."_


I don't think that your statement is "in the past". It is just unreal or very unlikely. But the "gerade" indicates that it refers to the present. But I know that in some other languages like Englisch such statements are formed by using past tense in the if-clause.


----------



## JClaudeK

Maformatiker said:


> I don't think that your statement is "in the past". It is just unreal or very unlikely.


You're right, "in the past" isn't appropriate here.

Anyway, you can't interprete


> "*Wenn* sie am Meer *saß* und Zeitung *las*, *fühlte* sie sich (immer) wie im Paradies."


as "*If* she ......"


----------



## Maformatiker

JClaudeK said:


> Anyway, you can't interprete
> as "*If* she ......"


I think this results from the context and because in English there is no Konjunktiv, so that you cannot distinguish past from unreal conditions. For example

"Wenn sie wirklich am Meer saß, kann sie nicht die Mörderin gewesen sein"

has a conditional meaning and the same grammatical construction.

Edit: I have to admit, that there is a difference because the main clause is in present tense...


----------



## διαφορετικός

Maformatiker said:


> "Falls sie abends nach Hause kam, schaute sie als erstes in ihren Briefkasten"


The use of "falls" in the past is unusual. We tend to say whether the conditions have been fulfilled or not, if we talk about the past. There are (at least) three cases:

The condition has been fulfilled once. "Als sie abends nach Hause kam, ..."
The condition has been fulfilled more than once. "Wenn sie abends nach Hause kam, ..."
The condition has never been fulfilled. "Wenn sie abends nach Hause gekommen wäre, ..."



διαφορετικός said:


> "Wenn x grösser als 5 ist, ist x auch grösser als 4."


How can we say this about the past (condition-consequence relation which was valid in the past)? "Wenn x grösser als 5 war, war x auch grösser als 4." I think this would be my way of saying it. Maybe it would be more neutral with "falls" (neutral: not saying whether the condition was fulfilled).


----------



## anahiseri

II suppose that in Polish, like in many other languages, for example English, you use two different conjunctions for conditional sentences and temporal sentences:  when  / if. And I suppose that the fact that in German it's only one word has confused  dimhollow.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> What do you mean? There's no "conditional statement" in this sentence.


Of course.


JClaudeK said:


> *"Immer wenn *sie am Meer saß/ sitzt und Zeitung las/ liest, fühlte/ fühlt sie sich wie im Paradies." - it happened/ happens *every time when* ....


This is a prototypical conditional statement. It expresses a condition and what happens under that condition.


----------



## Maformatiker

Yes, German is a bit imprecise here. To my understanding we have for the past

als: temporal (when)
falls: conditional (if)
wenn: between temproal and conditional (whenever, if)

and for present and future

falls: conditional (if)
wenn: everything (when, whenever, if)


----------



## berndf

_Wenn _is always conditional. There are just different dimensions to conditions. There are _temporal_ (always when) and _logical_ (in case of) conditions (and maybe more). _Wenn _can express any kind of conditions, _falls_ can only express logical conditions.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> _Wenn _is always conditional.



Ich würde doch einen Unterschied machen zwischen _temporal_ oder _konditional_



> *Bemerkung*: die Subjunktion wenn kann zweierlei interpretiert werden, temporal oder konditional. *Eindeutig temporal *zu interpretieren sind diejenigen Sätze, in denen Wörter wie _immer_ oder _jedes Mal_ vorkommen. Andererseits geht es eindeutig um einen Konditionalsatz bei "wenn + Konjunktiv" oder beim Auftreten des Korrelats _so_. Das Korrelat _dann_ kann sowohl auf einen temporalen als auch auf einen konditionalen Satz hinweisen.
> Temporalsatz - Temporalsatz -



Für Deutschlernende ist dieser Unterschied fundamental. 
Wie sollen sie sonst erkennen, ob "wenn"mit "when/ lorsque [F]" oder "if/ si [F]" übersetzt werden muss?


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Ich würde doch einen Unterschied machen zwischen _temporal_ oder _konditional_


Natürlich sollte unterschieden werden. Aber wie oben (#15) beschrieben, drückt_ wenn_ in beiden Fällen beide Bedingungen ("Konditionen") aus, nur eben Bedingungen unterschiedlicher Art. Natürlich kann man statt "temporale Bedingung" der Einfachheit halber nur "temporal" sagen. Das wäre hier aber unpraktisch und irreführend, da man sonst kaum beschreiben könnte, was die (reine) temporale Bestimmung _als_ von der bedingten ("konditionalen") temporalen Bestimmung_ wenn _unterscheidet.

Deine Beschreibung aus #4, das temporale _wenn _als _immer wenn _zu lesen, halte ich für sinnvoll. Bei dieser (vervollständigten) Form drückt dann _immer _den temporalen Aspekt und _wenn _den konditionalen Aspekt aus.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> drückt_ wenn_ in beiden Fällen beide Bedingungen ("Konditionen") aus, nur eben Bedingungen unterschiedlicher Art. Natürlich kann man statt "temporale Bedingung" der Einfachheit halber nur "temporal" sagen.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


>


Das Zitat ist aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen und damit ins Gegenteil verdreht. Die Musik spielt hier:


berndf said:


> Das wäre hier aber unpraktisch und *irreführend*


Man "kann" alles mögliche definieren. Die Frage ist, was sinnvoll ist.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Das wäre hier aber unpraktisch und irreführend


Damit bin ich eben nicht einverstanden. 🧐

Inwiefern soll das irreführend sein? 


> *Eindeutig temporal *zu interpretieren sind diejenigen Sätze, in denen Wörter wie _immer_ oder _jedes Mal_ vorkommen. #16


Daran gibt's nichts herumzudeuteln.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Inwiefern soll das irreführend sein?


Das habe ich klar und deutlich beschrieben.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> _Wenn _is always conditional. There are just different dimensions to conditions.


Meiner Meinung nach stiftet gerade das  unnötige Verwirrung.

Die saubere Trennung


> *Eindeutig temporal *zu interpretieren sind diejenigen Sätze, in denen Wörter wie _immer_ oder _jedes Mal_ vorkommen. Andererseits geht es *eindeutig* um einen *Konditionalsatz* bei *"wenn + Konjunktiv"* oder beim Auftreten des Korrelats _so_.


ist für Deutschlernende bestimmt hilfreicher.

_Let's agree to disagree. _


----------



## berndf

Die Aussage, die Du zitierst ist eindeutig falsch. Auch das (logisch) konditionale _wenn _ist nicht an den Konjunktiv gebunden. Dieses Zitat verwischt zu allem Überfluss noch die Unterscheidung zwischen _konditional_ und _hypothetisch_.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Auch das (logisch) konditionale _wenn _ist nicht an den Konjunktiv gebunden.


Das wird ja gar nicht behauptet.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Das wird ja gar nicht behauptet.


Doch, eine solche Verbindung wird nahe gelegt. Wenn ich mir diese Seite weiter anschaue, wird die Unterscheidung von _wenn _und _als _mit _Vorzeitigkeit _und _Gleichzeitigkeit _in Verbindung gebracht. Das wird immer absurder. Ich kann absolut nicht finden, dass diese Seite für die Beantwortung der Frage dieses Threads hilfreich ist.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> _Wenn _is always conditional. There are just different dimensions to conditions.


vs:


> *Wenn hat konditionale und temporale Bedeutungen.*
> 
> Die konditionale Bedeutung von _wenn_
> Bei der konditionalen Satzverbindung werden zwei Sätze verbunden, bei denen ein Satz eine „Bedingung“ beschreibt, unter der eine „Folge“ eintreten kann.
> 
> Die temporale Bedeutung von _wenn_
> Temporale Sätze mit der Konjunktion _wenn_ können gleichzeitig oder vorzeitig sein. Der Wenn-_Satz_ bezieht sich auf einen einmaligen oder wiederholten Zeitpunkt.
> 
> Satzverbindung: wenn


Oder auch hier:
Deutsche Grammatik - Kapitel 7: Die Konditional-Sätze | Übungen

Ich halte mich weiterhin an diese Unterscheidung/ Definitionen, alles andere ist m.E. für Deutschlernende   nur verwirrend (für uns Muttersprachler ist es ja eh egal ........).


----------



## elroy

I agree with @JClaudeK.

1. Als ich nach Hause kam, hörte ich Vögel zwitschern.
2. Wenn ich nach Hause kam, hörte ich Vögel zwitschern.

Both of these are temporal, not conditional; the only difference is that 1 describes a single event while 2 describes a regular pattern.  In 1, this thing happened *once*, and in 2, it happened _*every time*_ I got home.


----------



## anahiseri

If you speak Spanish or English, it's easy to distinguish between conditional and temporal sentences in German. If you translate "wenn" by "si" or "if", it's conditional; by "cuando" or "when", it's temporal. And I'm sure the trick works for many other languages.


----------



## anahiseri

And of course that ( # 28) doesn't mean you can't use other conjunctions in German, for example:
conditional: *falls  *temporal*: als*


----------



## JClaudeK

anahiseri said:


> And I'm sure the trick works for many other languages.



Cf.:


JClaudeK said:


> Für Deutschlernende ist dieser Unterschied fundamental.
> Wie sollen sie sonst erkennen, ob "wenn"mit "when/ lorsque [F]" oder "if/ si [F]" übersetzt werden muss?


😊


----------



## berndf

anahiseri said:


> If you translate "wenn" by "si" or "if", it's conditional; by "cuando" or "when", it's temporal.


Well, that is the very point of this thread: In
_Wenn sie am Meer saß und Zeitung las, fühlte sie sich wie im Paradies_
*neiter*_ when _*nor *_if_ are appropriate translations for _wenn_.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> In
> _Wenn sie am Meer saß und Zeitung las, fühlte sie sich wie im Paradies_
> *neiter*_ when _*nor *_if_ are appropriate translations for _wenn_.


That’s not true: “when” is an appropriate translation.  

Wenn sie am Meer saß und Zeitung las… = When / Whenever…

Als sie am Meer saß und Zeitung las… = When…


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Wenn sie am Meer saß und Zeitung las… = When / Whenever…


_When _and _whenever_ mean different things.


----------



## elroy

“when” can mean *either* “whenever” *or* “on the one occasion that.”  The suffix “-ever” is not necessary.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> “when” can mean *either* “whenever” *or* “on the one occasion that.”  The suffix “-ever” is not necessary.


English does not force you to express the difference but German does. This is like Germans sot seeing the difference between _he lies_ and _he is lying_, just the other way round. In German these two meanings are treated as unrelated while in English it is not necessary to differentiate between them.


----------



## elroy

I am fully aware of the huge difference between “wenn” and “als” when used with the past indicative, and I can perceive a clear difference between the two uses of “when” in English even though the same word is used.

Where we disagree is in our characterization of “wenn.”  Unlike you, I see nothing conditional about it when it refers to the time when something happened regularly/habitually/repeatedly. 



elroy said:


> 1. Als ich nach Hause kam, hörte ich Vögel zwitschern.
> 2. Wenn ich nach Hause kam, hörte ich Vögel zwitschern.


2 doesn’t set up a condition any more than 1 does.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> 2 doesn’t set up a condition any more than 1 does.


Only if you restrict _condition _to _causal condition_. _Wenn _does not express a causal condition but a correlational condition. Expressed in predicate logic, 2 means: _For all times t: If I come home at time t then I hear the birds_. I.e. coming home is a sufficient (but not necessarily causal) condition for hearing the birds.


----------



## elroy

I don’t see it that way.  To me it’s just saying that every time I came home within a certain time period, I happened to hear birds chirping.  I perceive a difference between “*Wenn* ich nach Hause kam, hörte ich Vögel zwitschern” and “*Falls* ich nach Hause kam, hörte ich Vögel zwitschern.”


----------



## berndf

That is what, for a lack of better terms, I called _temporal _and_ logical conditions_.

In the context of this thread, three types of statements containing a sub and a main clause need to be distinguished:

The sub clause describes a singular point in time and the main clause describes what happens at this point in time.
The sub clause describes a condition that is met at some points in time and not met at other points in time and the main clause describes what happens at those points in time when the condition is met.
The sub clause describes an uncertain condition that may or may not be met and the main clause describes what happens in the eventuality of the condition being met
There are several important sub-cases for 3. But in the context of this particular discussion they don't matter.

English and German each mainly use two conjunctions to cover these three cases:

English:
_when _covering cases 1 and 2
_if_ covering case 3

German
_als _covering case 1
_wenn _covering cases 2 and 3

This means that English forces us to distinguish 1 and 2 on the one hand from 3 on the other hand but does not force us to distinguish 1 from 2. By contrast, German forces us to distinguish 1 on the one hand from 2 and 3 three on the other hand but it does not force us to distinguish between 2 and 3.

In case you* want* to explicitly distinguish between 2 and 3, you may use two alternative conjunctions in German:

_wann immer_ applies only to case 2
_falls_ applies only to case 3


----------



## anahiseri

berndf said:


> Well, that is the very point of this thread: In
> _Wenn sie am Meer saß und Zeitung las, fühlte sie sich wie im Paradies_
> *neiter*_ when _*nor *_if_ are appropriate translations for _wenn_.


Well, I didn't mean that _when_ and _if_ are the only ways to translate "wenn". Anyway, I don't feel like reading the 39 messages attentively again to decide on my position concerning the main topic which has sparked such interest and is of course related to the point I want to make.


----------



## Hutschi

Time can be a condition.

Wenn sie am Meer saß - indicates the time and a sufficiant condiction.


berndf said:


> That is what, for a lack of better terms, I called _temporal _and_ logical conditions_.




Me too.


Edit: Typo Meer - statt Mehr


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> I perceive a difference between “*Wenn* ich nach Hause kam, hörte ich Vögel zwitschern” and “*Falls* ich nach Hause kam, hörte ich Vögel zwitschern.”


There is a difference, indeed.

Falls: in the case/if I came home ... (This has also a time component, because it makes only sense if it is at least partly the same time. So it includes a time condition, too.
wenn: in every case (every time) when I came/when I was at home ...
als: at the time when I came home.

The condition is in both cases temporally and about location.

“*Wenn* ich nach Hause kam, hörte ich Vögel zwitschern."
This can have two meanings - coming home (literally) and being at home (Redensart), both include condition. You can see it when you add "not".

"Wenn ich nicht nach Hause kam, hörte ich sie nicht zwitschern."

It is mostly not  a pure causal condition as in "Weil ich nach Hause kam, hörte ich Vögel zwitschern." - except: "Weil ich nach Hause kam, hörte ich dort Vögel zwitschern."


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Time can be a condition.
> 
> Wenn sie am Mehr saß - indicates the time and a sufficiant condiction.


"a s_ufficiant condiction_"?  "s_ufficiant" _for what?

Meiner Ansicht nach werden hier im Thread zwei verschiedene  Begriffe durcheinandergebracht.

Das, was ihr "temporal conditions" nennt, sind die (Begleit)*Umstände* (= *circonstances*).
Diese Umstände können durch einen *Temporalsatz* beschrieben werden.


> “*Wenn* ich nach Hause kam, hörte ich Vögel zwitschern.”





> *Temporalsätze geben an, wann sich das Geschehen des Hauptsatzes vollzieht.*
> Temporalsätze sind *eingeleitete* Nebensätze, die eine *finite Verbform* enthalten. Es handelt sich um *Adverbialsätze*.
> 
> Die Temporalsätze können die Zeitverhältnisse der Vor-, Gleich- oder Nachzeitigkeit von Nebensatz- und Hauptsatzgeschehen wiedergeben oder weitere Zeitangaben machen, die zwischen Zeitpunkt und Zeitdauer, Einmaligkeit und Wiederholung, Anfang und Ende unterscheiden.
> Temporalsatz - Temporalsatz -



Nicht zu verwechseln mit "*conditions*" = "*Bedingungen*"


> *Was ist ein Konditionalsatz?*
> 
> *Ein Konditionalsatz* (Bedingungssatz) ist ein mit „wenn“ eingeleiteter Nebensatz [reale oder eine irreale Bedingung] . Er drückt aus, dass eine Handlung nur unter einer bestimmten Bedingung* stattfindet bzw. unter einer anderen Bedingung* stattgefunden hätte.


*Die Vögel zwitschern, auch _wenn ich nicht nach Hause komme. _


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> "a s_ufficiant condiction_"? "s_ufficiant" _for what?


There are _sufficient _and _necessary _conditions. Sufficient conditions are conditions of the form _wenn... dann_. Necessary conditions are conditions of the form _nur wenn... dann_.


----------



## Maformatiker

I think this is a nice illustration of linguistic relativity. Most German speakers in this forum call such sentences conditional, while most English speakers only want to call them temporal. I don't want to exclude myself. For me

Wenn sie nach Hause kam, hörte sie die Vögel zwitschern

of course requires that she comes home, i.e., this is a necessary condition... But on the other hand, probably with

Immer nachdem sie nach Hause kam, hörte sie ihren Anrufbeantworter ab,

which is the same in this regard, the notion "conditional" would not be the first thing that comes to mind.

=> Our association is influenced by the usage of the word "wenn".


----------



## berndf

Maformatiker said:


> of course requires that she comes home, i.e., this is a *necessary *condition... But on the other hand, probably with


You mean _sufficient_, right? _Wenn sie nach Hause kam, hörte sie die Vögel zwitschern_ does not exclude that she may also have heard birds elsewhere at different times.


----------



## Maformatiker

Okay, yes, you are right. In this formulation, it is a sufficient condition.


----------



## διαφορετικός

JClaudeK said:


> Das, was ihr "temporal conditions" nennt, sind die (Begleit)*Umstände* (= *circonstances*).
> 
> Diese Umstände können durch einen *Temporalsatz* beschrieben werden.


Dennoch drückt ein solcher Temporalsatz mit "wenn" auch eine Bedingung aus. Ich finde, dass da Dinge nicht in diesem Thread vermischt wurden, sondern von Natur aus miteinander verbunden sind - was wohl auch die Unterscheidung zwischen "Temporalsatz" und "Konditionalsatz" schwierig macht (das war aber aus meiner Sicht nicht das ursprüngliche Thema).


----------



## Hutschi

dimhollow said:


> "*Wenn* sie am Meer saß und Zeitung las, fühlte sie sich wie im Paradies."
> Oddily enough, it occured to me that actually* "als"* would be my first choice
> to convey this temporal function; I could also use "während".





διαφορετικός said:


> Dennoch drückt ein solcher Temporalsatz mit "wenn" auch eine Bedingung aus. Ich finde, dass da Dinge nicht in diesem Thread vermischt wurden, sondern von Natur aus miteinander verbunden sind   - was wohl auch die Unterscheidung zwischen "Temporalsatz" und "Konditionalsatz" schwierig macht (das war aber aus meiner Sicht nicht das ursprüngliche Thema).



Ich denke, dass es um die verschiedenen Bedingungen beim Temporalsatz ging. Dazu ist es (in Deutsch) sinnvoll, beide Aspekte des Satzes zu betrachten.
Sowohl "Wenn" als auch "als" drücken im Kontext zugleich einen Temporalsatz und einen Konditionalsatz aus, aber die Bedingungen sind verschieden.
Die Schwierigkeit besteht in unterschiedlichen Sichtweisen und Definitionen, auch  in verschiedenen Sprachen.


----------

